# Köderfischmontage



## Forello66 (11. Januar 2006)

Hi

Wollte demnächst mal anfangen mit einem Köderfisch zu angeln.
Hab bis jetzt aber noch keinen Schimmer wie man den Fisch am Haken befestigt.
Ich fänds besser ohne Pose

Schon mal Danke


----------



## Chicago Angler (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Auf welche Fischart hast Du es denn abgesehen?


----------



## Forello66 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Auf Hecht auch wenn jetzt bald die Schonzeit an unseren Gewässern beginnt aber man kann sich ja nie früh genug informieren!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Pink (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

passt ja wollte grad die selbe frage stellen, wollte damit auf brasch, hecht, aal und zander. wie befestigt man den? köderfisch lebendig oder tod? ist es überall in deutschland verboten mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln? weil das wird doch meißt auf landeseben gesetzlich geregelt? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden. danke im voraus


----------



## Forello66 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Hi
also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das fischen mit lebenden Köderfischen verboten ist.
Und selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre würde ich es nicht machen.
Stell dir nur mal vor wie es sich anfühlt an einen Halen gehakt zu werden und dann wieder zurück ins Wasser gesetzt zu werden!!!!!!!!!!!!
Müssen ziemlich starke schmerzen sein und *keinem Fisch ist ohne Vernünftigen Grund Schmerz oder Leid zuzufügen!!!!!!!*


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

für hecht und zander: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/dezember04_zander.htm

... hab kürzlich mal ein Bild von einer Hechtmontage gemacht... finds nur grad net.. ich geh mal suchen


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Zurück zum Thema: Also kleine Köderfische bis 10 cm würde ich mit einem Einfachhaken anbieten. Dabei kannst Du den Haken entweder durch die Oberlippe füheren oder wie ich es mache den Haken durch die Schwanzwurzel. Der Zander z.B. nimmt den Fisch immer verkehrtrum und so ist dann beim Anschlag der Haken gleich in der richtigen Richtung.

Für größere Köerfische mit denen Du dann wohl auf Hecht angeln wirst, bietet es sich an den Fisch unterhalb der Rückenflossen anzuködern. Du treibst einen Haken vom Drilling unter der Rückenflosse durch, so hängt der Fisch (wenn Du mit der Pose angelst) waagerecht und sieht somit natürlich aus.
Ich würde Dir raten auch auf Zander mit Pose zu angeln. Wenn Du nicht weit rausmusst, ist es meiner Meinung nach die beste Methode.
Wenn Du eine Schaarkante an deinem Gewässer hast, die dicht am Ufer liegt, bist Du da sowieso schon mal richtig.
Leuchtpose, Köder am Grund anbieten und zusehen wie die Leuchtpose ganz langsam zur Seite wegzieht und dann abtaucht und schon hast Du einen Zander.

Mit lebendigen Köderfisch zu angeln ist übrigens in jedem Bundesland verboten.

Viel Glück mit Deinen ersten Köderfisch versuchen. Bei meinem ersten Versuch hab ich gleich nen 81er Zander gefangen. Hoffe Dir passiert ähnliches.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

habs gefunden

http://img52.*ih.us/img52/1424/hechtmont5uy.jpg

In den Wirbel hängst du nun noch dein Stahlvorfach an dem du den Köderfisch befestigt hast ein und fertig. 

Über den gummistopper kannst du die Tiefe einstellen, in der der Köderfisch "schweben" soll.. Zum Beispiel würde ich bei einer Wassertiefe von 3-4m ungefähr auf 2 Meter Wassertiefe stellen. Der Hecht geht lieber nach oben als nach unten.
Anködern kannst du den Köderfisch einfach durch den Rücken - entweder mit einem großen Einzelhaken oder Drililng. Zur Sicherheit kannst du ein kleines Stück "Einweckgummi" über den Haken ziehen:

http://img61.*ih.us/img61/3677/hechtmont27uo.th.jpg


----------



## Mr. Pink (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

ob der fisch schmerzen verspühren kann ist nicht geklärt hat unser ausbilder uns mal gesagt ...

danke für die tipps


----------



## Seebaer (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Hallo Forelle66

anbei was über Köderfische und Angeln auf Hecht

http://www.angeltreff.org/koeder/koederfisch/koederfisch.html


http://www.raubfische.de/Hecht-1.htm

Gruß

Seebaer


----------



## mica (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

forello66

*nie ohne stahl*


----------



## totaler Spinner (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Nicht vergessen die Schwimmblase zu durchstechen wen der Köfi am Grund liegen soll oder Du mit der Pose angelst.


----------



## goldenoak (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Hallo forello66!

Ja es ist richtig, dass das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfischen in allen Bundesländern verboten ist! Nur in Ausnahmefällen ist es erlaubt! Ausnahmefälle sind z.B. stark verkrautete Gewässer, oder solche mit Untiefen! Die NWA (Niedersächsisch Westfälische Anglervereinigung)z.B. duldet diese Art der Angelei in solchen Fällen, *aber* wenn dich ein Tierschützer wegen Tierquälerei anzeigt, bist du auf dich allein gestellt und hast keine Unterstützung vom Verein! Wenn du also diese Art der Angelei betreiben willst, solltest du dich vorher genauestens bei deinem Verein informieren! Abgesehen davon würde ich es sowieso nicht machen, auch wenn es erlaubt währe!!!


----------



## Excellent (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Hi
also ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das fischen mit lebenden Köderfischen verboten ist.
Und selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre würde ich es nicht machen.
Stell dir nur mal vor wie es sich anfühlt an einen Halen gehakt zu werden und dann wieder zurück ins Wasser gesetzt zu werden!!!!!!!!!!!!
Müssen ziemlich starke schmerzen sein und *keinem Fisch ist ohne Vernünftigen Grund Schmerz oder Leid zuzufügen!!!!!!!*

*juhuiii....ein hoch auf die veganer...! dann müssen wir aber aufhören fischen, jagen, schlachten und ....jetzt kommts fliegen tot zu schlagen. *
*klar, sind lebende köfis verboten....! aber wie heissts so schön...wo kein kläger, da kein richter!!!!!*


----------



## kv2408 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Servus,

habe früher auch mit lebendigem Köfi geangelt, bin aber schon seit längerem auf toten Köfi umgestiegen.
habe festgestellt, dass man mit totem Köfi auch nicht schlechter fängt!!
hab sogar meinen größten Hecht auf toten Köfi an der Pose gefangen!!

Gruß

Kv2408


----------



## Perückenkünstler (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Also zum Köfi-Angeln kann ich Dir nur sagen, was bei uns erlaubt ist. Elsaß. Wir angeln (fast) Alle mit lebendigen Köderfischen in einer Größe zwischen 15-20 cm, momentan. Seltener mit kleinen Lauben, die sterben zu schnell und sind von Anfang an nicht so quierlig. Der lebendige Köderfisch wird vorne durch den Oberkiefer angeködert. Man nimmt 2 bis 2/0 Partige Haken. Angeködert wird er aber nicht mit dem kleinen sondern mit dem großen Haken. 70 cm Stahlvofach in Stärke 9-12 kg, nicht weniger! Der letzte 94er Hecht, bei dem es mal wieder etwas länger dauerte hatte um ein Haar selbst ein 9kg Vorfach beinahe durchgescheuert! Das Vorfach stört weder den Zander noch den Hecht. Wenn sie Hunger haben schnappen sie zu, Feierabend. Eine schlanke Pose mit 25-30 Gramm Auftrieb (knicklichtfähig) und ausgebleit mit ca 15-20 Gramm. Weniger als 12 Gramm sind nicht so gut, da der Köfi im Falle einer Attacke zu leicht noch oben flüchten kann. habe ich schon mehrfach beobachten können. Eine zu leichte Pose ist auch nicht so gut, da sie sonst dauernd abtaucht, ohne Biss.
Was die Fängigkeit von lebendigen zu toten Köfis angeht: nach meinen Erfahrungen ca 5:1.

Aber Vorsicht: Ein durch die Nase angeköderter Fisch geht verloren wenn man kräftig anhaut, z.B wenn man erschrickt...
Und: In Deutschland sind lebendige Köfis glaube ich überall verboten!


----------



## ahnungslos (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder, der mit lebenden Köderfischen angelt, seinen Schein abgeben. Es gehört sich nicht und die, die das tun, sind der Hauptgrund dafür, warum Tierschützer gg. Angler (in diesem Fall zu Recht!) auf die Barrikaden gehen.

@Excellence
.....wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter..... SuperEinstellung!! |gr:

Angele mit (nun einer langen Unterbrechung) seit ich 8 bin, aber auf die Idee einen lebenden Fisch mit einem Haken aufzuspießen und ihn wieder verletzt einem Räuber vors Maul zu schmeissen, bin ich noch nie gekommen.

Habe mich erst vor kurzem hier im Forum angemeldet und kann nicht verstehen, warum solche Threads nicht direkt geschlossen werden.

Auch wenn ich jetzt verwarnt oder ausgeschlossen werde... aber dass musste ich mal loswerden.


----------



## Wurmduscher (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				ahnungslos schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder, der mit lebenden Köderfischen angelt, seinen Schein abgeben. Es gehört sich nicht und die, die das tun, sind der Hauptgrund dafür, warum Tierschützer gg. Angler (in diesem Fall zu Recht!) auf die Barrikaden gehen.
> 
> @Excellence
> .....wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter..... SuperEinstellung!! |gr:
> ...


----------



## Perückenkünstler (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				ahnungslos schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder, der mit lebenden Köderfischen angelt, seinen Schein abgeben. Es gehört sich nicht und die, die das tun, sind der Hauptgrund dafür, warum Tierschützer gg. Angler (in diesem Fall zu Recht!) auf die Barrikaden gehen.
> 
> @Excellence
> .....wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter..... SuperEinstellung!! |gr:
> ...


..na jetzt bistes ja losgeworden!

Falls Deine Empörung sich auf meinen Beitrag bezieht, kann ich Dir nur sagen, daß ich davon erzählt habe, wie bei uns, nämlich im Elsaß geangelt wird. Hier ist die Einstellung zu einem lebenden Köderfisch eine völlig andere, als Deine persönliche Meinung zu diesem Thema.
Ich denke auch, daß diejenigen Tierschützer, welchen die Sportfischer ein Ärgernis sind, sich nicht nur wegen der Köfis aufregen. Allein die Bezeichnung unseres geliebten Hobbies bietet genügend Anlaß: Aus sportlichen Gründen die Fische quälen. Ich persönlich fange meinen Hecht oder Zander und esse Ihn auf, fertig. Andere angeln auf Karpfen oder sonstige Fische, drillen sie mehr oder weniger lange und quälerisch um sie zu fotografieren und dann schwimmen zu lassen. Ich persönlich lehne so etwas ab, erlaube mir aber kein Urteil über diese Art von Angler. Schon garnicht in Bezug auf Ihren Angelschein. Ich denke  wenn ein Tieschützer einen C&R Karpfenangler bei der Arbeit sieht, hat er noch weniger Verständnis für dieses Treiben. Ich fange und töte das Tier weil ich es essen will. Und deswegen fange ich es so wie es mit erlaubten und vertretbaren Mitteln am effektivsten funktioniert,z.B. mit einem lebenden Köderfisch. 
Nicht Alle, aber viele verstehen das.

Der Thread sollte auch jetzt nicht in eine Köfi Debatte ausarten. Das wollte *ich *halt mal loswerden.

P.S.: Ich hatte ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, daß lebende Köderfische in Deutschland nicht erlaubt sind.
*Für alle Deutschland-Angler:* Nachmachen innerhalb der BRD nicht empfohlen, da verboten!


----------



## semosch (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

bei uns angeln auch fast alle mit lebenden köderfischen (meistens rotaugen), und wir/ich stech/en den haken meistens nur durch den schwanz und legen die angel auf grund, oder aber den vorfach komplett durch den köderfisch.


----------



## Gloin (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

wollte mal fragen wie das so mit wels und köderfisch-montagen aussieht...
will kommende saison verstärkt die waller beangeln aber da gehen ja auch die meinungen (sog.) experten auseinander wie man nun zum erfolg kommt.
in alten büchern findet man noch die meinung dass man ruhig mit eingeweiden/toten köderfischen angeln kann.in neueren büchern wird oftmals die meinung vertreten dass die einzigen sinnvollen köder wurmbündel und LEBENDE köderfische sind.da ich mich allerdings weigere mit lebenden köfis zu angeln suche nun nach einer schönen montage für tote.


----------



## semosch (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

#c#caber ich weis das man mit schleie gut auf waller fischen kan, ist aber verboten :c


----------



## PaB (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

^^ finde es auch arm und aso*ial lebendige köderfische zu benutzen, ich meine wer nen bissel verstand hat, hat soviel respekt vor diesem wesen und unterlässt jegliche quälerei der tiere...
kann da echt nur mit dem kopf schütteln, wenn ich sowas höre, sehe oder lese... naja wenn ich es sehen würde, könnte ich für nichts garantieren!
wie ihr seht, poste ich nicht viel, dennoch bin ich hier sehr aktiv im forum, doch bei so einem thema, muss ich einfach mal aufmucken .
ist keines falls persönlich gemeint, ich beziehe es auf die leute, die mit lebendigen köderfischen angeln  !


----------



## Perückenkünstler (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

.......?........
Was hat denn das mit dem Verstand zu tun


----------



## Seebaer (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				PaB schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ finde es auch arm und aso*ial lebendige köderfische zu benutzen, ich meine wer nen bissel verstand hat, hat soviel respekt vor diesem wesen und unterlässt jegliche quälerei der tiere...
> kann da echt nur mit dem kopf schütteln, wenn ich sowas höre, sehe oder lese... naja wenn ich es sehen würde, könnte ich für nichts garantieren!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Perückenkünstler (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

*@alle LebendeKöderfischanglerverachter:* Wenn Ihr nicht mit einem lebenden Köderfisch angeln wollt oder dürft, ist das ok. Ich kenne niemanden der das nicht respektieren würde. Aber bitte! Nehmt mal den Fuß vom Gas und denkt mal ein bisschen weiter über das angeln nach, bevor Ihr jemanden, oder ganze Volksgruppen verdammt.
Wenn ein "guter" Angler, z.B ein KarpfenAngler der C&R-Fraktion einen Karpfen drillt(wobei die landläufige Meinung einiger Angler anscheinend ist , daß diese Aktion dem Karpfen gefällt oder gut tut?;+) um Ihn zu wiegen, fotografieren, zu tätscheln und dann wieder frei zusetzen, handelt er dann gestzeskonform? Im verschriehenen Frankreich, wo die "bösen" und a*ozialen Köfi-Angler wohnen darf er das. In  Deutschland, wo die "guten" C&R Angler wohnen darf er es nicht. Merkt Ihr da vielleicht mal was? Vielleicht könnte man ja einmal über die Sinnigkeit einiger Fischereigesetze nachdenken, z.B die, die wir den Tierschutzfanatikern zu verdanken haben. Nichts gegen Tierschützer, im Gegenteil! Aber sorry manches ist halt voll daneben, was aus diese Ecke kommt.

Der entscheidende Punkt, ist auch nicht der, ob ich mit einem lebendigen Köderfisch, einem toten oder sonstigen Köder fische.
Der entscheidende Punkt ist der, daß ich mich dazu entschließe ans Wasser zu ziehen um ein Tier zu erbeuten und Ihm unter Umständen das Leben zu nehmen. Wer so etwas macht, sollte seine Gründe dafür haben. Ich habe meine Gründe: Ich töte das gefangene Tier und esse es auf. Das macht mich nicht zu einem Freund der Fische, doch damit kann/muß ich leben. Wer Fleisch ißt, schadet anderen Lebewesen. Das ist Natugesetz. Wer damit nicht klar kommt: Mein Vorredner hat es schon vorgeschlagen, was da vielleicht das Beste wäre.

In dem Moment, wo ich mit einer Angel ans Gewässer ziehe um Fisch zu fangen, bin ich der natürliche Feind der Fische. Bestimmt nicht Ihr Freund, auch wenn sich manch andere Angler da etwas ganz anderes zurecht reimen. Und dabei spielt es auch keine entscheidende Rolle, ob ich mit oder ohne Widerhaken, Desinfektionstüchlein etc. agiere. Wer den Fischen nichts tun will, der darf nicht angeln gehen. Alles andere ist Gewissensberuhigung und Augenwischerei.

Und was die Proteste der Tierschützer angeht, die ja angeblich hauptsächlich gegen Köfi-Angler gerichtet sein sollen:

*Was ist mit Wettfischen? Z.B. Weltmeisterschaft im Stippen? 
Fische aus "sportlichen" oder Hobbie Gründen fangen und quälen? Für ein Foto?
Anleitungen dafür wie man Fische fängt, die eigentlich garnicht als Speisefische verwendet werden?
Hochseeangeln auf Thunfisch und Marline?
Angeltourismus? 
Wallercamps?*

... um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen was Angeln für Formen annehmen kann. Formen, die in der Anglerwelt akzeptiert und propagiert werden.

Das sollen die Tierschutzorganisationen mit einem wohlwollenderem Auge sehen?
Wo ist denn da der Respekt vor dem Lebewesen zu finden, oder der zitierte Verstand?

Ich persönlich lehne diese Art von Fischerei ab. Ich halte mich aber auch nicht für besser als andere Angler. Und ich bezeichne sie auch nicht  als a*ozial. Schon alleine deswegen, weil dieses Attribut in diesem Kontext gar keinen Sinn ergibt.  
Es steckt eben in uns drin. Es ist der letzte Rest unseres Jagdsinstinktes, den wir früher brauchten um überleben zu können. Deswegen empfinden wir ein Glücksgefühl wenn wir erfolgreich fischen. Daran ist nichts verwerfliches.

*Also bitte*: Hört auf die Angler in gut und böse einzuteilen. Es gibt nur Angler, weder gute noch böse.


----------



## Gloin (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

im großen und ganzen stimme ich perückenkünstler zu.
wallercamps beispielsweise sind meiner meinung nach recht armselig.
das hat nicht mehr viel mit angeln zu tun da man ja an vorgefütterte stellen kommt ewine rute in die hand gedrückt kriegt und z.t. noch nicht einmal den anhieb selbst setzt.von daher ist der fang nicht mehr der erfolg des fängers sondern zum großteil der der guides.
was ich jedoch etwas anders sehe ist die sache mit dem lebendem köfi.
klar ist der mensch/angler im moment des anglens der feind der fische aber trotzdfem hat er die möglichkeit zu entscheiden ob er noch einem fisch(zusätzlich zu dem potentiellen fisch den er fängt) schaden zufügen will oder nicht.
meiner meinung nach gibt es mittlerweile so viele verschiedene köder dass man nicht mehr unbedingt den lebenden köderfisch braucht.


----------



## bonnerachim (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				ahnungslos schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder, der mit lebenden Köderfischen angelt, seinen Schein abgeben. Es gehört sich nicht und die, die das tun, sind der Hauptgrund dafür, warum Tierschützer gg. Angler (in diesem Fall zu Recht!) auf die Barrikaden gehen.
> 
> @Excellence
> .....wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter..... SuperEinstellung!! |gr:
> ...


 
Bin ganz Deiner Meinung, wie haben die ihre Prüfung bestehen können, wenn sie sich noch nicht mal sicher sind, ob man mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln darf oder nicht.
Ausserdem sollte man Tierschützern nicht noch mehr Munition für den Krieg gegen Angler in die Hände geben


----------



## Seebaer (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				bonnerachim schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ganz Deiner Meinung, wie haben die ihre Prüfung bestehen können, wenn sie sich noch nicht mal sicher sind, ob man mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln darf oder nicht.
> Ausserdem sollte man Tierschützern nicht noch mehr Munition für den Krieg gegen Angler in die Hände geben


 

|sagnix|peinlich #q |peinlich |sagnix


----------



## Perückenkünstler (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				bonnerachim schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ganz Deiner Meinung, wie haben die ihre Prüfung bestehen können, wenn sie sich noch nicht mal sicher sind, ob man mit lebendem Köderfisch angeln darf oder nicht.
> Ausserdem sollte man Tierschützern nicht noch mehr Munition für den Krieg gegen Angler in die Hände geben



Genau! Und überhaupt sollte die Fischereiprüfung noch viel viel umfangreicher und schwerer werden.#d

Hast Du überhaupt gelesen oder Dir einmal wirklich Gedanken darüber gemacht was Tieschützer alles erzürnt? Der lebendige Köderfisch ist sicherlich lange nicht der größte Stein des Anstoßes.


----------



## bonnerachim (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Genau! Und überhaupt sollte die Fischereiprüfung noch viel viel umfangreicher und schwerer werden.#d
> 
> Hast Du überhaupt gelesen oder Dir einmal wirklich Gedanken darüber gemacht was Tieschützer alles erzürnt? Der lebendige Köderfisch ist sicherlich lange nicht der größte Stein des Anstoßes.


 
Ich habe auch zuerst mal etwa 20 jahre ausschließlich im benachbarten Ausland geangelt, bevor ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, eine Gehorsamsüberprüfung wie den bundesdeutschen Fischereischein zu machen. Beim Angeln im Ausland habe ich mich aber auch an die ortsüblichen Bestimmungen und Gepflogenheiten gehalten, damit die nicht den Eindruck bekommen von deutschen Vandalen heimgesucht zu werden. Man muß sich eben nach den lokalen Bestimmungen richten. Wenn wir bestehende Gesetze nicht einhalten, oder damit Reklame laufen, daß wir sie gerne mal umgehen würden und Kreaturen nur so für ein Hobby quälen wollen, stellen wir uns auf eine Stufe mit Menschen, die Stier- und Hundekämpfe einfach toll finden. Ich für meinen Teil möchte auch noch Akzeptanz bei meinen Mitmenschen finden, wenn ich am Wasser stehe und meiner Leidenschaft nachgehe und möchte dabei nicht von irgendwelchen Tussis als potentieller Tierquäler beschimpft werden.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				bonnerachim schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch zuerst mal etwa 20 jahre ausschließlich im benachbarten Ausland geangelt, bevor ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, eine Gehorsamsüberprüfung wie den bundesdeutschen Fischereischein zu machen. Beim Angeln im Ausland habe ich mich aber auch an die ortsüblichen Bestimmungen und Gepflogenheiten gehalten, damit die nicht den Eindruck bekommen von deutschen Vandalen heimgesucht zu werden. Man muß sich eben nach den lokalen Bestimmungen richten. Wenn wir bestehende Gesetze nicht einhalten, oder damit Reklame laufen, daß wir sie gerne mal umgehen würden und Kreaturen nur so für ein Hobby quälen wollen, stellen wir uns auf eine Stufe mit Menschen, die Stier- und Hundekämpfe einfach toll finden. Ich für meinen Teil möchte auch noch Akzeptanz bei meinen Mitmenschen finden, wenn ich am Wasser stehe und meiner Leidenschaft nachgehe und möchte dabei nicht von irgendwelchen Tussis als potentieller Tierquäler beschimpft werden.



Deine Einstellung klingt für mich wirklich gut. Ich bin auch dafür die örtlichen Fischereibestimmmungen zu respektieren und zu befolgen. Ich verwehre mich lediglich gegen diesen blinden Gehorsam einiger Angler, die glauben zu den guten zu gehören und andere verteufeln. Das ging ja schon soweit, daß die Franzosen hier abgewertet wurden.
Dieses blinde Draufhauen auf die Köfi-Angler ist meiner Meinung nach ein hilfloser Versuch von sich selbst abzulenken. Ich bin gut, schau mal darüber der ist böse.
Mir geht es darum unter Umständen einmal über die Sinnigkeit einiger Fischereigesetze nachzudenken, nicht darum Angler zu Gesetzesverstößen zu verleiten.
Wenn Du weiterhin Deinem Hobby frönen willst, wirst Du wohl leider nicht vermeiden können hin und wieder angemacht zu werden. 
Wenn ich allerdings ein Tierschutzfanatiker wäre, würde ich mich mehr darüber aufregen wenn ich einen C&R Angler bei seinem Treiben beobachte. Dafür hätte ich als Nichtangler noch weniger Verständnis, als für einen Angler der sich sein Mittagessen angelt.


----------



## bonnerachim (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Einstellung klingt für mich wirklich gut. Ich bin auch dafür die örtlichen Fischereibestimmmungen zu respektieren und zu befolgen. Ich verwehre mich lediglich gegen diesen blinden Gehorsam einiger Angler, die glauben zu den guten zu gehören und andere verteufeln. Das ging ja schon soweit, daß die Franzosen hier abgewertet wurden.
> Dieses blinde Draufhauen auf die Köfi-Angler ist meiner Meinung nach ein hilfloser Versuch von sich selbst abzulenken. Ich bin gut, schau mal darüber der ist böse.
> Mir geht es darum unter Umständen einmal über die Sinnigkeit einiger Fischereigesetze nachzudenken, nicht darum Angler zu Gesetzesverstößen zu verleiten.
> Wenn Du weiterhin Deinem Hobby frönen willst, wirst Du wohl leider nicht vermeiden können hin und wieder angemacht zu werden.
> Wenn ich allerdings ein Tierschutzfanatiker wäre, würde ich mich mehr darüber aufregen wenn ich einen C&R Angler bei seinem Treiben beobachte. Dafür hätte ich als Nichtangler noch weniger Verständnis, als für einen Angler der sich sein Mittagessen angelt.


 
Jetzt sind wir schon beim zweiten Streitpunkt (sofern man C&R als Streitpunkt betrachten kann).
Hier handelt es sich auch um eine Verletzung der bestehenden Rechtslage. Zu Recht wird das angeklagt, weil es schon tierquälerisch ist, einen Fisch solchem Stress auszusetzen, wenn man ihn nicht ernsthaft in die Pfanne hauen will, viele überleben das auch nicht. Meine Mordlust beschränkt sich auch ausschließlich auf den Kochtopf oder die Gefriertruhe, alles andere ist eigentlich auch Tierquälerei (siehe Stierkämpfe als Vergleich). Es hat für mich nichts mit Artenschutz oder Schonung der Tierwelt zu tun, wenn aus sogenannten sportlichen Gründen die Kreatur ohne Verwertung gequält wird.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Obwohl leb.Köderfisch und C&R rechtlichgesehen auf einer Stufe stehen , wird hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. Schade , hätte ne interessante Debatte werden können.Aber so ist es (wiedermal) nur billige Polemik.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				bonnerachim schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sind wir schon beim zweiten Streitpunkt (sofern man C&R als Streitpunkt betrachten kann).
> Hier handelt es sich auch um eine Verletzung der bestehenden Rechtslage. Zu Recht wird das angeklagt, weil es schon tierquälerisch ist, einen Fisch solchem Stress auszusetzen, wenn man ihn nicht ernsthaft in die Pfanne hauen will, viele überleben das auch nicht. Meine Mordlust beschränkt sich auch ausschließlich auf den Kochtopf oder die Gefriertruhe, alles andere ist eigentlich auch Tierquälerei (siehe Stierkämpfe als Vergleich). Es hat für mich nichts mit Artenschutz oder Schonung der Tierwelt zu tun, wenn aus sogenannten sportlichen Gründen die Kreatur ohne Verwertung gequält wird.


Wieso 2. Streitpunkt?
Meinen persönlichen Standpunkt zum Thema C&R habe ich bereits in einem längeren Post hier offengelegt. Ist der gleiche wie Deiner. oder verstehe ich das etwas falsch? Hilf mir.

@Gunnar N: genau davon rede ich ja auch. Hier wird ganz laut ins Horn geblasen, wie schlimm die Köderfischangelei sei. Und in der Signatur steht dann noch was con überzeugter C&R Angler.

Wobei C&r nur ein Beispiel ist. Denkt doch mal darüber nach was im Namen des Angelsports so alles veranstaltet wird (habe  ich in diesem Thread, Posting Nr 26, schon ein paar Beispiele genannt), propagiert und beworben wird.
Das sind nicht zweierlei Maße das sind viele maße.


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Gude Leute,

geht es wieder rund? - Hatten doch kürzlich erst nen ausgiebigen pro & contra Köderfisch Fred im Board #h


----------



## bonnerachim (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso 2. Streitpunkt?
> Meinen persönlichen Standpunkt zum Thema C&R habe ich bereits in einem längeren Post hier offengelegt. Ist der gleiche wie Deiner. oder verstehe ich das etwas falsch? Hilf mir.
> 
> @Gunnar N: genau davon rede ich ja auch. Hier wird ganz laut ins Horn geblasen, wie schlimm die Köderfischangelei sei. Und in der Signatur steht dann noch was con überzeugter C&R Angler.
> ...


 
Jaaa, nun haben wir das Verständnis auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich angele ausschließlich für den Kochtopf, alles andere wäre für die Kreatur eine Qual, wir würden auch das Image des Hegers und Pflegers ganz schön mit C&R aufs Spiel setzen, was Jäger und Angler im Laufe der Jahre fürs breite Publikum aufgebaut haben, ausserdem sollten sich C&R- Befürworter mal vor Augen führen, wieviele unterschiedliche Forschungsergebnisse es zum Thema Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen gibt. Für mich gilt in Abwandlung an unsere Rechtssprechung der Grundsatz:
Im Zweifelsfall für den Fisch
Das soll aber nicht heissen, daß ich während der Schonzeit einen Hecht, wenn er mir beim Spinnen an den Haken geht, nicht wieder so vorsichtig wie es eben geht einsetze. Nach der Schonzeit käme er auf den Grill.
Am perversesten finde ich die neuste Mode bei manchen Karpfenanglern, dem gefangenen Fisch eine Schuppe fürs Album auszureissen und das arme Vieh dann dem langsamen Tod durch Verpilzung nach dem C&R preis zu geben. Und das ausschließlich für ihr eigenes Vergnügen oder aus sportlichen Gründen (manche sehen ja auch Stierkämpfe als Sport).

Aber da sind wir schon ganz weit weg vom ursprünglichen Thema:
Das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch ist im Bundesgebiet verboten und wird es auch bleiben. Philosophieren darüber bringt eigentlich dann auch nichts, es wird sich dadurch auch in der Rechtssprechung nichts ändern. In Frankreich sieht man das anders, ich angele seit über 20 Jahren in der Bretagne und habe schon gesehen, wie Jungfische mit dem Eimer gefangen wurden, ein Teil wurde dann als Köder genommen (ist ja ok, weil dort eben erlaubt und üblich) und der Rest nicht etwa dann in das Wasser wieder eingesetz, sondern irgendwann in den Sand gekippt, weil der Eimer gebraucht wurde. Auch wenn man Fisch bejagt um ihn zu verwerten, sollte man einen Respekt vor der Kreatur haben. Vielleicht sollten wir ach so zivilisierten Europäer mal von Naturvölkern etwas lernen, der Buschmann in der Kalahari z.B. jagt ausschließlich nur um zu essen und er entschuldigt sich bei dem erlegten Tier dafür. Ethisch gesehen steht er somit auf einer höheren Stufe als mancher Europäer.
Ich möchte jetzt nicht mit irgendwelchen Ökö-Tussis oder anderen sogenannten Tierschützern in einen Topf geworfen werden, ich bin Angler mit Leib und Seele. Angeln ist für mich die Beschäftigung in der Natur am Wasser, wenn dann was beißt, was nicht gerade Schonzeit hat und geniessbar ist, wird ein Festessen draus.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Ich angle im Elsaß, Oberrhein und Umgebung. Das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten habe ich leider auch schon beobachten können. Ich kam mal an einen meiner Lieblingsangelplätze am Altrhein, der war von zwei Franzosen besetzt. Ich angelte an einer Stelle in der Nähe. Als ich 2 Stunden später nachgeschaut habe, ob sie schon wieder weg sind entdeckte ich das Grauen: Die hatten mit zwei Stippen und insgesamt 6 Raubfischruten geangelt, was ja nach franz. Recht noch ok ist. Aber Dutzende gefangener Weißfische waren denen im Eimer jämmerlich verreckt, die hatten sie einfach ans Ufer gekippt. das sah aus wie ein Fischsterben! Da bin ich erst 1 Jahr später wieder hingegangen....
Ich hältere die Köfis bei einem Angelkollegen in einem 10x15m Teich, mit Bacheinlauf.Eigentlich könnte man eher sagen, meine Köfis leben da. Wenn wir Saison haben fängt er immer so ca 30 stück raus und tut die in eine Regentonne, ebenfalls mit Frischwassereinlauf. Zum Angeln keschern wir uns dann immer so ca 10-20 aus der Tonne. die kommen dann in ein Faß mit Pumpe. Dann an den Haken. Nach Biß/Ansitz wird der Köfi abgeschlagen. Man braucht eigentlich nur einen Köfi bis man einen Fisch gefangen hat, oder Schneider heim fährt( was zum Glück selten vorkommt). Die anderen fahren wieder zurück ins Kinzigtal.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

@Marcus,
Was ich hier rauslese ist folgendes: Über das Verbot der Nutzung von LKF kann man sich leicht hinwegsetzen. Dann zeigt man lieber mit dem Finger auf die C&R-Fraktion , stellt die im höchsten Maß als verwerflich da und entschuldigt so das eigene Verhalten. Frei nach dem Motto : "_Was ich mache ist nicht so schlimm , was die anderen tun ist wesentlich schlimmer. Also schaut doch bitte dort hin und laßt mich in Frieden"_
Wenn dann noch kongkrete anglerischen Interessen aufeinander stoßen , ist es vorbei mit einer objektiven Sichtweise.
Wir sollten uns alle an die eigene Nase fassen und vor der eigenen Haustür kehren.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> @Marcus,
> Was ich hier rauslese ist folgendes: Über das Verbot der Nutzung von LKF kann man sich leicht hinwegsetzen. Dann zeigt man lieber mit dem Finger auf die C&R-Fraktion , stellt die im höchsten Maß als verwerflich da und entschuldigt so das eigene Verhalten. Frei nach dem Motto : "_Was ich mache ist nicht so schlimm , was die anderen tun ist wesentlich schlimmer. Also schaut doch bitte dort hin und laßt mich in Frieden"_
> Wenn dann noch kongkrete anglerischen Interessen aufeinander stoßen , ist es vorbei mit einer objektiven Sichtweise.
> Wir sollten uns alle an die eigene Nase fassen und vor der eigenen Haustür kehren.



...nee, ehrlich Gunnar, so ist das wirklich nicht gemeint. Schon alleine deswegen, weil ich mich garnicht über bestehende Gesetze hinwegsetze. Im Elsaß sind LKF (noch) erlaubt! Auf deutschem Boden fische ich garnicht.
Schaue dir bitte mein Posting No 26 an. 
Mir geht es nicht darum auf andere abzulenken um mein Tun zu rechtfertigen. Ich verwehre mich lediglich dagegen wenn es genau andersrum praktiziert wird.
Ich für meinen Teil unterscheide die Angler nicht in die Guten und die Bösen . Ich lehne C&R weitestgehend ab,das stimmt, urteile aber eben nicht über diese Art Angler. Schon garnicht mit der Forderung sie sollten Ihren Angelschein abgeben, oder mit Handgreiflichkeiten, wie ich hier schon davon gehört habe.
Du mußt doch selber zugeben, daß in der Anglerwelt mehrere Moralvorstellungen, von das ist ok bis das ist nicht ok, existieren.
Du hast Recht: Ein jeder kehre vor seiner eigenen Türe.


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Hallo Perückenkünstler,

wo fischst Du denn im Elsass und gibt es dort auch Tageskarten :m


----------



## Perückenkünstler (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Perückenkünstler,
> 
> wo fischst Du denn im Elsass und gibt es dort auch Tageskarten :m



Ich bin hier im Departement Bas du Rhin registriert. Mein Angelrevier erstreckt sich von Straßburg bis hinter Rhinau(ca50km). Es beeinhaltet den Rhein, Altrhein, Rhone und Illes und 5 Seen, ein paar Forellenbäche noch. Im Prinzip sämtliche Fließgewässer in dieser Region der Kategorie I,II und III. Das kostet mich 50 € im Jahr:q Wenn ich weitere Seen beangeln möchte kann ich meine Jahreskarte beim jeweiligen Ortsvorsteher für 5-10 € erweitern.
Tageskarten sind meines Wissens auch erhältlich, allerdings verhältnismäßig teuer, so 15-20€, wie ich gehört habe. Ich habe selbst noch keine gekauft, erkundige mich aber gerne einmal für Dich.
Ich empfehle Dir, die Karte direkt hinter dem Rheinübergang Rhinau im Centre Touristique zu kaufen. Dort gibt es die Spielregeln in deutsch dazu. Auch wenn in Frankreich einiges erlaubt ist, was in deutschland verboten ist, gelten auch hier eine Reihe von Verordnungen die man unbedingt einhalten sollte. Z.B die Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, zu welcher zeit das Nachtangeln auf welche Fische am Rhein erlaubt ist, mit wieviel Ruten wo gefischt werden darf, etc. Der französische Gewässerschutz vehängt bei Verstößen teilweise drakonische Strafen die ganz schnell von 150€ bis 3000€ gehen können. Außerdem ist es schon vorgekommen, daß sie das Angelgerät konfisziert haben...Wenn man sich allerdings an die Regeln hält und anständig benimmt, sind sie hier sehr freundlich.


----------



## Zanderfänger (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

@Perückenkünstler

Vielen Dank für die Mühe, welche Du dir mit den Ausführungen gemacht hast.

Melde dich wenn es geht, nochmal wegen der Tageskarten


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

@ Marcus,
#40 von dir = Eine Einstellung und Darstellung wie ich sie mir vorstelle. Da haste meine volle Zustimmung!!


----------



## man_of_fishing (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Köderfischmontage*

Hallo @all,
bin auch gegen das Angeln mit LKF. Jedoch habe ich vor kurzem ein wissenschaftlichen bericht darüber gelesen ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden.
Aus diesem Aritkel ist eindeutig zu lesen das Fische nicht in der Lage sind, auf grund des fehlenden Bewußtseins, Schmerzen zu haben.
Also aus der Sicht kann man dem Fisch kein Leid zu fügen.
Jedoch ist auf grund der Quälerei nicht sinnvoll mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln.


----------

